# First African Cichlid tank 75 Stocking?



## Diamante13 (Aug 8, 2021)

I am planning my 75g mbuna tank and have a stock list in mind. Upgrading from my current south american 55g setup of 4 years.

I was curious if the below stocking would be appropriate. This is my first foray into the african cichlid world. Im looking for eas(ier) going ones that have a better chance at not obliterating one another on sight.

5x yellow lab
5x rusty cichlid
5x pseudotropheus acei
5x pseudotropheus scolofi
*maybe keeping* my fully grown BN albino plec if he would survive? My wife loves him.

Have two emperor 400 HOB for filtration. If the above is too many I could pull off a harem from the list.

Looking for vendor suggestions as well for the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the acei and socolofi too similar in color for my taste so I would go with the white socolofi. You want 20 fish to manage aggression in a mixed gender tank. What is the GPH of the filters combined? Shoot for 8X to 10X GPH. Please send PM for vendor recommendations.


----------



## Diamante13 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you DJRansome, Question, when buying cichlids how many of each do you reccomend of each to attempt to get a 1M:4F. Do you buy extra and rehome the others to get that ratio?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I tend to buy 8 unsexed juveniles if doing a mixed gender tank and rehome extras if required.


----------

